# التدين الشكلي والروحانية



## منتهى ابشارة (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفرق بين التدين الشكلي والروحانية
التدين:هو التمسك بطقوس معينة وممارسة اعمال معتاد عليها مثلا حضور القداس الالهي وكانه يحضر اجتماع او محاضرة عامة وقراة للكتاب المقدس وكانه يقرا كتاب تاريخي والصوم ووووو الخ  لمجرد انه متدين تراه في نفس الوقت يكره اخوه ليس المقصود شقيقه ولكن كل انسان مخلوق على صورة الله هو اخ لك بغض النظر عن دينيه اوجنسيته وهذا مفهوم المسيحية كلنا ابناء الله ويسئ اليه ويسمعه كلام جارح ولايحترمه ولايقدم له اي مساعدة اذا طلب منه  تسمعه يقول ان ضميري يبكتني لانني لم احضر القداس الالهي لم اصوم الصوم المفروض اوغير ذلك من الطقوس المعتاد عليها لا يا اخ الله ليس هذا ما يريده كان هذا في العهد القديم  (الشريعة) فقط تنفيذ للشريعة ولكن نحن الان في العهد الجديد(النعمة) اي ان نعمل اعمال حسنة ونتفاعل مع قوة الروح القدس الذي اخذناه يوم عماذنا فانما هذه الشكليات هي الهروب من الخطايا وتغطيتها من الخارج كما فعلا ابوينا ادم وحواء عندما اخطاوا(فانفتحت اعينهما فعرفا انهما عريانان فخاطا من ورق التين وصنعا لهما مازر)تك7:3 ولكن الله لايريد التدين الشكلي بل 
الروحانية:وهي الاشتياق الى الله(كما يشتاق الايل الى المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي اليك) والاتحاد بالله من خلال حضور القداس الالهي وتناول جسد المسيح المبارك ولكن لايمكن ان يحصل الاتحاد بالمسيح ونحن لازلنا مصرين على خطايانا وايضا من خلال التفاعل مع كلام الله ومحاولة تطبيقه على حياتنا اليومية ولو1%منه والصوم لايكن تفريغ الجوف من الاكل فقط بل ايضا تنقية النفس من الخطايا فاذن لننهي زمن التغطية (الشكليات)ونصحي ضميرنا من النوم ونقوده نحو الاحسن اي لابس نقول ضميري يبكتني واقف هنا مثلما فعلا قايين عندما قتل اخوه هابيل ويهوذا عندما خان يسوع المسيح بل نتقدم بخطوة وهي الرجوع من الخطيئة
*


----------



## angil sky (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*"طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ  							الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ  							الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ،  							فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ  							بِشِدَّةٍ"
 (رسالة بطرس الاولى1: 22)


الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب
محبتك
موضوع رائع
*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> *"طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ                              الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ                              الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ،                              فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ                              بِشِدَّةٍ"
> (رسالة بطرس الاولى1: 22)
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمروركم الجميل*


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

